# I come from England, but I've been in Germany since I was 7 years old.



## IWantToImproveMyEnglish

I come from England, but I've been in Germany since I was 7 year old

Ich komme aus England, aber habe ich nach Deutschland gegangen seit, war ich sieben Jahre alt.

Is it correct?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

_Ich komme aus England, aber ich bin in Deutschland, seit ich sieben war.


_​Periods of time reaching from the past into the present are perceived as present in German.


----------



## ablativ

I would say _Ich komme aus England, aber ich bin (lebe) in Deutschland, seit ich sieben *bin*._


----------



## seergi

_seitdem ich sieben war?_


----------



## Frieder

No, _seitdem ich sieben bin_.


----------



## Darth Nihilus

Hallo!

Zuerst hätte ich mich Schimmelreiters Antwort  angeschlossen. Aber da zwei Muttersprachler, sich für Präsens  entschieden haben, bin ich etwas verwirrt. "Seitdem ich sieben bin"  klïngt für mich so, als ob man noch 7 wäre. Ich verstehe zwar die Logik  dahinter (bin/lebe = Präsens), doch mir scheint, dass "seit, seitdem"  schickt den Redner in die Vergangenheit. Ist es nicht so? Ich höre gerne  die Meinungen anderer Muttersprachler dazu.


----------



## Premz

Ich stimme Frieder und Schimmelreiter nur zu. "Seitdem/seit ich sieben war" klingt einfach unnatürlich. "...sieben bin" ist völlig korrekt.


----------



## bearded

Premz said:


> Ich stimme Frieder und Schimmelreiter nur zu. "Seitdem/seit ich sieben war" klingt einfach unnatürlich. "...sieben bin" ist völlig korrekt.


Aber Schimmelreiter hat doch geschrieben ''seit ich 7 war''.
 Eine Frage an die Muttersprachler: was geschieht, wenn man die Konjunktion _seitdem_ verwendet und man den Satz folgenderweise umformuliert:
_Seitdem ich 7 war, lebe ich in Deutschland../ seitdem ich ein Kind war...
_Ware dies korrekt oder müsste es auch hier heißen _seitdem ich 7 bin_  / _seitdem ich ein Kind bin ?  
_Für Nicht-Muttersprachler würde Letzteres äußerst seltsam klingen.
Vorausdank.


----------



## Premz

bearded man said:


> Aber Schimmelreiter hat doch geschrieben ''seit ich 7 war''.



Offensichtlich habe ich mich verlesen. 

Meiner Meinung nach wäre es immer noch "Seitdem ich 7 bin, lebe ich in...".


----------



## bearded

Und auch 'seitdem ich ein Kind bin' ?
Ein Kind bin: stimmt das wirklich?


----------



## Perseas

Laut meines alten Grammatikbuches:

a.Gleichzeitigkeit: Seitdem ich regelmäßig Sport treibe, fühle ich mich viel wohler.
b.Vorzeitigkeit: Seitdem er den Unfall hatte, fährt er nicht mehr Auto.

Unser Beispielsatz "ich bin in Deutschland, seit ich sieben __" passt eher zu b, denke ich. (Man ist einmal 7, und daher "war"). Ich kann aber als nicht-Muttersprachler nicht wissen, welches von beiden ("bin"/"war") natürlicher klingt.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Of course I'm aware of the usage _seit ich ein Kind/sieben bin. _I consider it non-standard despite its huge frequency.


----------



## Glockenblume

Ich zögere zwischen beiden Versionen, und würde deshalb schreiben:
Ich bin mit sieben Jahren nach Deutschland gekommen und lebe seitdem hier.


----------



## Premz

bearded man said:


> Und auch 'seitdem ich ein Kind bin' ?
> Ein Kind bin: stimmt das wirklich?



Eigentlich schon, ja.

Ich kann dir leider nicht sagen wieso ich das andere als falsch empfinde. Vielleicht weil es durativ ist.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Das hat doch nichts mit _durativ_ zu tun. Sagst Du _Seit Jesus auf Erden *ist*, gibt es das Christentum_?

Die Frage ist doch nur, ab wann ungrammatische Idiomatik deskriptiv akzeptiert ist.


----------



## ablativ

Ich möchte (als Nichtraucher) zu bedenken geben, dass "ich rauche, seit ich 14 bin" bei Google 8.300 Treffer hat, während "ich rauche, seit ich 14 war" mal gerade 8. Irren sich die 8.300 alle?

_Ich habe angefangen zu rauchen, als ich 14 war _ist natürlich richtig.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

ablativ said:


> Ich möchte (als Nichtraucher) zu bedenken geben, dass "ich rauche, seit ich 14 bin" bei Google 8.300 Treffer hat, während "ich rauche, seit ich 14 war" mal gerade 8. Irren sich die 8.300 alle?


Stimmen wir darin überein, dass hier eine Spannung zwischen Grammatik und Idiomatik besteht? Ich habe bis jetzt im Netz keine Grammatik gefunden, die sich dazu äußert, etwa in der Art: _Das Präsens ist in solchen Temporalsätzen gebräuchlich._ Möglicherweise muss man bloß lang genug suchen.


----------



## ablativ

Das einzige, was ich bisher gefunden habe, ist ein Satz in irgendeinem Lehrbuch für Deutsch, in dem es heißt "Schon seit ich ein Kind bin, möchte ich Physik (studieren)", aber das sagt natürlich nichts über die Richtigkeit aus.



> Ware dies korrekt oder müsste es auch hier heißen _seitdem ich 7 bin / seitdem ich ein Kind bin ?
> Für Nicht-Muttersprachler würde Letzteres äußerst seltsam klingen._(bearded man)


Für mich als Muttersprachler klingt das nicht seltsam , schon gar nicht in Verbindung mit "schon".


----------



## bearded

_Ich war bis vor zwei Tagen eine Kartoffel, plötzlich hat mich ein Magier in ein Kind verwandelt:  Und seitdem ich ein Kind bin, fühle ich mich unvergleichlich glücklicher.  
_Das wäre ein (von mir ausgedachtes) Beispiel eines Gebrauchs von ''seitdem ich ein Kind bin'', welcher für meine Nichtmuttersprachler-Ohren nicht seltsam klingen würde.  ''Seitdem ich ein Kind bin'' klingt tatsächlich so, als ob ich *jetzt* ein Kind wäre.


----------



## ablativ

bearded man said:


> _Ich war bis vor zwei Tagen eine Kartoffel, plötzlich hat mich ein Magier in ein Kind verwandelt:  Und seitdem ich ein Kind bin, fühle ich mich unvrgleichlich glücklicher.
> _Das wäre ein (von mir ausgedachtes) Beispiels eines Gebrauchs von ''seitdem ich ein Kind bin'', welcher für meinen Nichtmuttersprachler-Ohren nicht seltsam klingen würde.  ''Seitdem ich ein Kind bin'' klingt tatsächlich so, als ob ich *jetzt* ein Kind wäre.


Ja, ich verstehe vollkommen, was Du meinst und wie Du das empfindest. Auch ich finde "seit ich ein Kind bin" nicht ganz so idiomatisch wie "seit ich sieben bin" und SRs "seit Jesus auf Erden ist ..." zeigt dann auch die Grenzen dieser Anwendbarkeit. Vielleicht finde ich ja doch noch eine genaue Regel, wann ... und wann nicht ...


----------



## seergi

Wenn man vierzig wird, stimmt es auch, dass man acht Jahre alt ist (auf Spanisch klingt es ein bisschen logischer, weil man das Verb _haben _in diesem Fall benutzt). Vielleicht könnte dies ein komischer, möglicher Grund sein.


----------



## bearded

seergi said:


> Wenn man vierzig wird, stimmt es auch, dass man acht Jahre alt ist. Auf Spanisch klingt es ein bisschen logischer, weil man das Verb _haben _in diesem Fall benutzt. Vielleicht könnte dies ein komischer, möglicher Grund sein.


----------



## lingpil

@bearded man:

Seit meiner Kindheit....
Seit dem Alter von 7...

Ganz ehrlich, ich kann mich nicht zwischen "war" und "bin" entscheiden. Spontan habe ich mit "bin" keine Probleme, ich kann aber auch den logischen Einwand verstehen. Deswegen sage ich ohne meinen Anwalt nichts dazu und formuliere die Sätze einfach anders.


----------



## bearded

lingpil said:


> @bearded man:
> 
> Seit meiner Kindheit....
> Seit dem Alter von 7...
> 
> Ganz ehrlich, ich kann mich nicht zwischen "war" und "bin" entscheiden. Spontan habe ich mit "bin" keine Probleme, ich kann aber auch den logischen Einwand verstehen. Deswegen sage ich ohne meinen Anwalt nichts dazu und formuliere die Sätze einfach anders.


Eine sehr vorsichtige Einstellung, obwohl man dem Problem eigentlich nicht ausweichen sollte...Demnächst teilst Du uns mit, was Lusitaner dazu zu sagen haben.


----------



## lingpil

Also gut, dann weiche ich nicht aus und verstärke die Zweifel an der Logik der deutschen Sprache. Tendenziell würde auch ich "bin" vorziehen.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Ein philosophischer Beitrag: 

Frage an einen Zwanzigjährigen: _Bist Du schon 18?
_Die logische Antwort ist nicht _Nein_, sondern _Ja_, d.h. das Erreichthaben des Alters _18_ wird mit dem Erreichen des Alters _19_ nicht falsch, sondern bleibt richtig.

Dies könnte der Grund sein, weshalb man _Ich komme aus England, aber ich bin in Deutschland, seit ich sieben bin _idiomatisch findet, ja mehr noch, es könnte seine grammatikalische Richtigkeit begründen. In diesem Sinne dauert das _(Schon-)Sieben-Sein_ ein Leben lang fort, nur kommen eben das _(Schon-)Acht-Sein_, das _(Schon-)Neun-Sein_ etc. hinzu.


PS
Oh Gott, wie dumm von mir. Genau das wurde hier ja schon besprochen:


bearded man said:


> seergi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn man vierzig wird, stimmt es auch, dass man acht Jahre alt ist (auf Spanisch klingt es ein bisschen logischer, weil man das Verb _haben _in diesem Fall benutzt). Vielleicht könnte dies ein komischer, möglicher Grund sein.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dan2

IWantToImproveMyEnglish said:


> I come from England, but I've been in Germany since I was 7 year old
> 
> Ich komme aus England, aber habe ich nach Deutschland gegangen seit, war ich sieben Jahre alt.
> 
> Is it correct?


Back to helping the OP...
IWant, you should be aware of the following points:
1. The phrase starting with "aber" is a main clause, so "ich habe", not "habe ich".
2. "nach Deutschland" means "TO Germany", which doesn't correspond to the English "IN Germany".
3. "gegangen" is the past participle of "gehen", meaning "go" or "walk".  But the English clause doesn't involve motion, so this is the wrong verb.
4. To form the perfect tense with "gegangen", you use the appropriate form of "sein", not of "haben".  "Ich bin gegangen", not "Ich habe gegangen".
5. Even if you had used the correct verb to correspond to the English "been", namely "sein", with PP "gewesen", you'd still want "bin": "ich bin gewesen".
6. But even with correct verb and correct auxiliary, this context calls for the present tense in German, unlike English: "ich bin", not "ich bin ... gewesen".
7. "seit" is a conjunction here that introduces a subordinate clause.  A comma is used before the conjunction, not after.
8. Within a subordinate clause, the conjugated verb belongs at the end.  So "seit ich ... war (or bin)", not "seit war ich ..."

Hope that's helpful, perhaps also to others.


----------



## Perseas

I've been in Germany since I was 7 year old. 
Ich bin in Deutschland, seit ich sieben bin/war. 

Of course the same way of interpretation does not apply to the English sentence. English have only "was", right? Different languages, different ways of looking at things! (By the way, Greek have also both options, I think).


----------



## Darth Nihilus

Perseas said:


> I've been in Germany since I was 7 year old.
> Ich bin in Deutschland, seit ich sieben bin/war.
> 
> Of course the same way of interpretation does not apply to the English sentence. English have only "was", right? Different languages, different ways of looking at things! (By the way, Greek have also both options, I think).



Portuguese would use neither. 
That's why it's probably English that is orientating me in this matter.


----------



## lingpil

"Seit ich ein Kind gewesen bin..." basically the same use of the perfect tense like in English. In German it isn't usual anymore but in this case I think it's the most appropriate solution to save us from the discussed dilemma.


----------



## ABBA Stanza

Dieses Thema wurde übrigens schon einmal in diesem Forum diskutiert (siehe http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1264977).


----------



## Sepia

Darth Nihilus said:


> Portuguese would use neither.
> That's why it's probably English that is orientating me in this matter.



Of course - it is a Germanic language. In Scandinavian languages English could guide you even more. (However, i should be "since I was 7 years old" - " 7 year old" is a  noun.)


----------

